# Slingshot of the Month - Oct 2013 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners! :bowdown: (There was a tie for 3rd place)

*102* votes cast

1st place - 19 votes

ScarfaceTom- "NinjaTac#1"









2nd Place - 13 votes

Can-Opener - "First Starship"









3rd Place - 12 votes

Bob Fionda - "Oberon"









3rd Place - 12 votes

Flippinout - "Naturally Unnatural Natural"


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to all and thanks to BToon for his work. I would like to thank all the members that voted Oberon. All the best, Bob.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thumbs up all round!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to all. Epic month fersure.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations! Tom,Bob,Nathan. It is an honor to be represented with such wonderful work, by amazing artist. Thank you Danny for nominating my starship. Thanks Btoon for putting on the contest. It was fun.

Regards Randy


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Cogratulations guys!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations Guys! Well deserved prices! :wave:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees. Thank you for sharing your builds.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

way to go guys, well deserved!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners all well deserved as usual !!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Way ta go winners. But as i said before all are winners just for being nominated.IMHO.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Epic Slingshots!!!!

And 4 winners!!! AWESOME!!!

Congratulations to all the participants!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations Gentlemen, mominados and voting.

Brandon thank you very much your work is much appreciated.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners and to all the nominees An outstanding collection of first class SS. the bar keeps getting higher.. Looking forward seeing what is presented for November!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats. to all who were entered this month, and particularly to the winners.

All well deserved.

Cheers Allan


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

congrats to all 4 winners!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys! wow .. tough comp this month.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

I just love the flippinout out slingshot soooooo Much


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to ScarfaceTom for the first place,

big respect for the three others, you all are deserved winners :wave:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW, can't believe it. Thanks to all of you, especially to btoon for his work. Congrats to my comrades-in-arms (hope this is correct?) For me, there are 18 1rst places


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners! All fantastic. Glad that my favorite is on list too.


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Hearty Congratulations to the winners! Oberon would be my choice for slingshot of the year. Hands down.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners :wave: !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sharker said:


> Congrats to all the winners :wave: !


Aren´t we all Winners, looking at those?


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Another amazing lineup for the month, and a great group of winners. Well done to all!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats !

cheers


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats.....


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and to all other nominees! Really fantastic work!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations to everyone. :bowdown:


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners. Truly awesome slingers!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats to all of you. Nice work!


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Love them all ,good work


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just stunning all of them! Congrats Tom-you really earned that one with that lineup! Beautiful slingshot!


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

I got a catty from tom :neener: :neener: Its amazing work of art so neat :naughty: :naughty:


----------

